# please id



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Can someone help me whit this one.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

eiganmanni?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i also think S. eigenmanni.
but lets hear it from the experts.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> i also think S. eigenmanni
> [snapback]934503[/snapback]​


Same here...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

It looks like S. eigenmanni to me because of the jaw structure and the small hump in the dorsum region.

Originally I was thinking manueli but I changed my mind due to the above reasons.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> Originally I was thinking manueli but I changed my mind due to the above reasons.
> [snapback]934687[/snapback]​


That's what I thought at first too, but the fish appears to be pretty small (4 inch-ish, I'd say)
At that size, S. manueli's body is much more slender and torpedo-shaped, imo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Exactly my thoughts Jonas.....manueli are much less "high backed" at that size.


----------



## Slyder (Sep 12, 2003)

And what do you think about prystobricon striolatus??


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Phtstrat said:
> 
> 
> > Originally I was thinking manueli but I changed my mind due to the above reasons.
> ...


same here 
the shape of the body and the humeral spot gave it away.
he has a pike looking snout manny are more uhm i how do u call it....
i cant find the english word .lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was asked to comment via PM on the ID of the fish in the photos. I regret to inform, I don't do ID's on poor quality photos. This photo falls into this category (unfortunately). My recommendation is take a better photo shot using the suggested method pinned at the top. As for the rest of you.......keep guessing.


----------

